# One ear is folded where the other is V-shaped



## DiverChick (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello. My 12 week old puppy had two perfect ears until he was rough housing with another dog. Now one of his V-shaped ears appears folded and doesn't do the V-shape. Has anyone else had this issue? I am wondering if there is a way to strengthen his ear again so it'll bounce back to the V-shape. This is my first time with Vizsla's - before I used to have Shelties and I know as puppies we had to use weights to fold their ears over. 
Any advice out there? Thanks!!


----------

